# Good article about the relationship between senior and junior students



## Swordlady (Apr 21, 2006)

My sensei recently emailed all of us a link to this article about the relationship between _uchidachi_ (senior) and _shidachi_ (junior): http://koryu.com/library/tnishioka1.html

It is primarily directed towards those studying a _koryu_, but I think it is good reading for all martial artists.


----------



## scottcatchot (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks for the post, I enjoyed the article


----------



## still learning (Apr 21, 2006)

Hello, Great article and brings out some really good points here between teacher and students.

Thank-you for sharing that....Aloha


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks for showing that to us.  I'm emailing that to bunches of people!!

Jeff


----------

